# holiday picture thread v. just about every other forum has one



## curiosity

post pictures holiday related


----------



## ocean

Yeah......where are the fotos?!?!


----------



## lonewolf13

just finished about 30 min. ago


----------



## lonewolf13

from lasst year


----------



## ocean

Snow!!


----------



## nekointheclouds

My family and I doing Christmas Eve tequila shots a few years ago. From left to right is My dad, older sister, me and my mom. I'm taller then my mom and older sister.

My family know how to party.


----------



## lonewolf13

better pic of my tree. last one, honest 

for size

*NSFW*:


----------



## ocean

Pretty!!


----------



## lonewolf13

for some reason this is Midnight's spot. when i put up the tree he took a spot under it. he attacks the presents and bows in his spot. he doesn't have a problem w/ the others under other parts of the tree.  Crazy Cat 8)


----------



## ocean

^That is SO cute.

My tree goes in a corner in this house that my cats aren't a fan of- but in previous houses they like to lay under the tree on their backs, particularly Little Bitty, and stare up at the lights......Fuzzy Buttons likes to attack the ornaments


----------



## fizzle

Those are adorable names :D


----------



## billy_m100

lonewolf13 said:


> from lasst year



you have beautiful house and i love your decorations


----------



## Cane2theLeft

SugarPlumFairy said:


> ^That is SO cute.
> 
> My tree goes in a corner in this house that my cats aren't a fan of- but in previous houses they like to lay under the tree on their backs, particularly Little Bitty, and stare up at the lights......Fuzzy Buttons likes to attack the ornaments



That's SO FUNNY! I've been called both 'little bitty' AND 'fuzzy buttons'.

I'd take a picture of the tree here but its depressing.... its black rod iron and creepy. Not my idea.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## purplefirefly

I love it when you're driving or whatever and you can see Christmas trees lit up in people's windows. I don't know why I like it so much but I always have.


----------



## nekointheclouds

The snow hermie I made with my friends a few years ago!


----------



## ocean

CandyCane2theLeft said:


> That's SO FUNNY! I've been called both 'little bitty' AND 'fuzzy buttons'.
> 
> I'd take a picture of the tree here but its depressing.... its black rod iron and creepy. Not my idea.



You've been called both?!?! Weird!
And I totally wanna see the tree!
A black iron tree?!?! Sounds kinda cool, maybe not for Xmas but I still wanna see.


----------



## lonewolf13

Midnight in "his" spot, under the tree


----------



## ocean

^Too cute!!


----------



## Cane2theLeft

SugarPlumFairy said:


> You've been called both?!?! Weird!
> And I totally wanna see the tree!
> A black iron tree?!?! Sounds kinda cool, maybe not for Xmas but I still wanna see.



Not really :D I was being facetious. 

I don't think we're done decorating the tree yet so maybe I'll take a before and after and post them in here.


----------



## ocean

^I'm gullible. 

Let's see if this works- These were from last year but holidayish anyway 
I made that garland thing from things I collected in my yard and in woods around- and oranges......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







My tree last year:




I made these:


----------



## fizzle

Nom nom nom I'm going to your house! That looks yummy :D


----------



## ocean

^That was last year but yeah, this year I'm making pumpkin bread from scratch and gingerbread (not from scratch) and I THINK that is all- MAYBE cranberry orange muffins or something? Haven't decided. I'm not doing cookies this year b/c I will eat them and I'm working on losing weight :D

Come on over to eat sugary breads tho!


----------



## curiosity

MERRY CHRISTMASS blulight


----------



## D's

i still have this picture from the last bluelight christmas.

lol


----------



## hydrochron

wow sugarplumfarey those cookies look really good.


----------



## ocean

^ I miss being sugarplumfairy......
It was awesome last year.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Can you guys not do that again this year?  Or with the upgrade and all it's much more difficult?


----------



## lonewolf13

this years' tree





and my Broncos ornament


----------



## ocean

^Very nice!! 
I wish I had a tree this year.
I miss decorating for Christmas.....maybe nexyear.


donkeyPUNCH said:


> Can you guys not do that again this year?  Or with the upgrade and all it's much more difficult?


It's done


----------



## Bardeaux

nekointheclouds said:


> The snow hermie I made with my friends a few years ago!



This wasn't Florida was it?


----------



## Max Power

Bardo5 said:


> This wasn't Florida was it?



notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## papa




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## GenericMind

Already posted these in the TTYS thread:


----------



## rangrz

Rangrz and one of his favourite Xmas gifts.


----------



## D n A




----------



## dr-ripple

*NSFW*: 











Check this Cookies out . . Look into the eyes of this Santa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





More cookies.


----------



## ocean

^AWESOME!
Awwww. I was so out of the holiday spirit this year I didn't bake 
You did a GREAT job on those cookies though! VERY cool!


----------



## panic in paradise

papasomni said:


>



kinda gets yuh by tha booboo


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## shimazu




----------



## kytnism

lonewolf13 said:


>



beautiful 

i love a lit up tree by night 

...kytnism...


----------



## spork

Took this a couple days ago:


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

OoO


----------



## lonewolf13

decorated.


----------



## animal_cookie

my tree.


----------



## herbavore

Bluelight Darkside cookies:


----------



## poopie

You can take the girl out of Florida, but...


----------



## shimazu

very Feng shui

those tables are the best, where multiple people can put their feet on there


----------



## DawgTheHallMonitor




----------



## Nine North

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## lonewolf13

mom got me the dallas ornament and my sis got me the broncos. :D


----------



## Cane2theLeft

Fizzle and My awesome christmas tree -


----------



## animal_cookie




----------

